# Tell me more?



## Raindance (8/10/18)

Can anybody tell me more about this juice? Freaking love it!
Got it as a gift (Thanks @Dietz ) but the bottle does not say much.

Thanks, regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (8/10/18)

https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/www.vapeking.co.za/amp/ry4sure-by-paulies-orion.html
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/ry4sure-30ml-100ml

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/ry4sure
Also at atomix but having issues with the link.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

Link to Atomix Vapes
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/ry4sure-30ml-100ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 147723
> Can anybody tell me more about this juice? Freaking love it!
> Got it as a gift (Thanks @Dietz ) but the bottle does not say much.
> 
> Thanks, regards


also on my "to vape list"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (8/10/18)

I saw that at our local Spar a couple of weeks ago and almost bought a bottle.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar (8/10/18)

Lovely juice that. I use it in the Billet Box or Breeze 2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (8/10/18)

Just what I was afraid of, now I'll have to start spending money on store bought juice. Lol.

Thanks for the information @Christos @Chanelr @BioHAZarD @Vilaishima and @Pixstar. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (8/10/18)

Caramel on the inhale, sweet vanilla increasing on the exhale which as you reach the end leaves a tobacco taste on the tongue. The tobacco being more pronounced when exhaling through the nose. Rich and very creamy all the way. Delicious! Ideal end of day decadence.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

